# Smallmouth at Deer Creek, Jordanelle, or Rockport?



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

If a guy only had a couple of hours to fish this saturday morning and he wanted to experience some smallmouth action, which of these 3 lakes would you recommend?
PM's also welcome. Thanks!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Boat? Tube? Pontoon? or from shore?


----------



## mallardbreath (Nov 12, 2007)

Rockport any day!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have hooked some very nice Smallies at Jordanelle myself.
That's where I would go.
Others have done well on East Canyon and Rockport.
I guess that it's up to you and how far you want to travel.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Along these same lines...why don't the DC smallies grow any bigger? Anyone ever caught anything of size out of there? I hit it shortly last Wednesday between the rain and caught 1 dink on a Cheech bugger. Wasn't much, but it was my first smallie of the year!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to mention I will be in a boat.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't bass fish Rockport very much, but I am a regular at the other 2. Either Jordanelle or DC would be suitable choices, but if you want fast action with almost all of the fish being small, then Deer Creek is your best bet. If you want a little more challenging fishing, with a real chance at catching several quality fish, then Jordanelle. Also, If your bassin skill level is not high, DC would be easier. Remember, in both waters, the regulation is that all bass over 12 inches are to be released.



REPETER said:


> Along these same lines...why don't the DC smallies grow any bigger? Anyone ever caught anything of size out of there?


Once in a while, yes, (usually a LMB,) one can get a decent bass there, but you are right, there are WAY too many small, slow growing smallies in DC. It is especially sad since the lake has trophy regs on it and still can't produce decent bass. Between the walleyes and the overabundant smallies, there is very little forage in DC and there is simply not enough for the fish to eat and sustain decent growth. Perch are extremely scarce now. The high water will help a little bit, but not cure things. DC is one lake that could use some hefty harvest of walleyes and legal smallmouth bass as a means to restore some semblance of balance to the fishery. Tell the C&R zealots to stuff it if you get hassled by them. (Full disclosure, I too am usually C&R)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

In a boat, I'd go to Jordanelle. If you want a ton of dinks that will hit just about anything, with a few surprises thrown in once in a while, hit Deer Creek. Rockport didn't do much at all for me the few times I fished it for bass.... lots of rats in there but you can pick up some nice trout and perch.

Catherder, I agree on the nice fish from DC... mine were all either bows caught on smallie lures or the random LMB that live in there.


----------

